# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Facebook Connect

## Robbie

One of the neat features of vBulletin 4.0.3 and beyond is Facebook Connect implementation.  I have experimented with it a little, and decided to turn it off because the app required seems to be in addition to the existing CG Facebook fan page...Once I get the two linked, I'll re-enable the Facebook connect and post more info about it.

----------


## Robbie

Well...I mis-spoke.

Facebook just recently announced they are terminating the Facebook Connect concept entirely.

They are replacing it with something else, and as soon as its implemented and made more official, I'll put it on here.

Sorry for all the excitement...

In the meantime, you can always go and "LIKE" our fan page by clicking the link at the top of the page or going here:  http://www.facebook.com/cartographersguild

----------

